
Antigua’s Legal “Pirate Site” Authorized by the World Trade Organization - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/antiguas-legal-pirate-site-authorized-by-the-world-trade-organization-130128/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
zacharypinter
I look forward to all the interesting morality discussions that come up as a
result of this.

I know a lot of intelligent people who go out of their way (even when it's
less convenient) to purchase books, music, and movies rather than pirate them.
The reasoning usually seems to be that piracy is wrong. Though it's fun to get
into hypotheticals like would the world be a better place if digital goods
(like textbooks and scientific journals) were freely shared, most
conversations about _why_ it's wrong usually end at it being wrong because it
is against the law.

So, is it still immoral to pirate something from Antigua if the WTO says it's
legal, but the U.S. says it's illegal? If the WTO says it's ok but you still
feel like it's wrong, why?

